# PCGH und Raubkopierer (PDF-Download)



## samoth (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

heute habe ich meine Abo-Ausgabe von PCGH 04/2010 aus dem Briefkasten gefischt und lese gleich im Editorial (teilweise gekürzt) wie Thilo Bayer schreibt:

"Seit einiger Zeit verfolgen wir, wie regelmäßig samstags vor dem Erstverkaufstag eine raubkopierte Version von PCGH in Tauschbörsen aufschlägt. ... Diese Raubkopie wird erstellt von einem PCGH-Abonnenten und rechtswidrig veröffentlicht. ... Werden dadurch weniger Hefte verkauft, könnte das in Zukunft zu Preiserhöhungen führen - und das möchte sicherlich niemand."

Ja, meint der Chefredakteur denn wirklich, dass es diesen Publisher stört, wenn er so etwas schreibt? Sollen wir (also die potentiell darunter Leidenden) uns durch diese offensichtliche und plumpe Aussage nun auf die Suche nach dem Übeltäter machen? 

Wie wird dann überhaupt ermittelt, ob die Auflagenzahl durch die anderweitige Beschaffung des Mags verursacht wurde? War es 2009 nicht so, dass viele Zeitschriften mit drastischen Rückgängen der Auflagen zu kämpfen hatten? Was, wenn Abonnenten irgendwann einfach keine Lust mehr haben, PCGH bzw. ihre Zeitschrift zu lesen? Ich komme seit geraumer Zeit auch immer seltener zum Lesen und so bleiben die Ausgaben oft noch eingeschweißt in der Packung, aber das Abo bleibt bestehen. Der Preis ist es mir (über das Jahr betrachtet) wert, immer auf dem Laufenden sein zu können.

Das PDF-Problem bringt mich auch gleich zu einem anderen Thema: Alte Ausgaben als PDF. Wirklich, ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr, die gesammelten Hefte (seit der ersten Stunde!) aufzubewahren. Ich mache es aber zwangsläufig, weil es PCGH scheinbar nicht fertig bringt, diese auf eine DVD zu packen. Wo liegt denn bitte das konkrete(!) Problem? Hey, ich wäre sogar bereit nochmal Geld zu bezahlen, wenn ich die Teile mein Eigen nennen dürfte. Also bitte!

Grüße
Samoth


----------



## vAro (27. Februar 2010)

samoth schrieb:


> Das PDF-Problem bringt mich auch gleich zu einem anderen Thema: Alte Ausgaben als PDF. Wirklich, ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr, die gesammelten Hefte aufzubewahren.



So sieht das bei mir auch aus.
PDFs von alten Ausgaben wäre echt super.

Um nochmal auf die Verbreitung der brandneuen Hefte im Internet einzugehen: Hierunter wird jedes Printmagazin mehr oder minder leiden. Wer sich mit der PCGH wirklich auseinander setzen will, der wird sie auch kaufen. Denn ein PDF der PCGH komplett am Monitor oder auf der Couch per Notebook zu lesen, ist echt nicht der Knaller... höchstens mal zum Nachschlagen gut.

Ebenso find ich die Bezeichnung Raubkopie überhaupt nicht angebracht. Wobei eig. jeder wissen sollte, dass Raub hier die falsche Betitelung ist. Angebrachter wäre z.b. Schwarzkopie.

Gruß,
vAro


----------



## samoth (27. Februar 2010)

vAro schrieb:


> Den ein PDF der PCGH komplett am Monitor oder auf der Couch per Notebook zu lesen, ist echt nicht der Knaller... höchstens mal zum Nachschlagen gut.



Word! Das geht meiner Ansicht nach zum schnellen Durchscrollen und Suchen nach bestimmten Begriffen, aber ich habe überhaupt keine Lust auf die ganzen Kindles, iPads, etc. Ich habe nach wie vor lieber die gedruckte Version des Lesbaren in der Hand als irgend ein elektrisches Gerät. Eine wirkliche "Beziehung" kann ich da nicht aufbauen. Nach meinen Beobachtungen im Umfeld stehe ich damit allerdings eher alleine da.

Im Übrigen sehe ich die Nicht-Vermarktung der alten Ausgaben von Gaming-Zeitschriften als eine Art Marktlücke. Man müsste vielleicht mal sehen, wer denn z. B. an den alten Ausgaben der PCGH, PCG, Gamestar,... interessiert ist. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal durch die Vergangenheit scrollen könnte, wäre das für mich vergleichbar mit einer Audio-CD, die ich schon sehr lange besitze und mir immer wieder angenehme Erinnerungen verschafft.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2010)

Es ist nicht schwer dank Google den Schaden zu ermitteln, der dadurch verursacht wird. Ich habe jetzt auf einer (!) einschlägigen und bekannten Seite nachgesehen und in Bezug auf die letzte Ausgabe, gibt diese 210 Downloads aus. Auf ein Jahr hoch gerechnet sind das 2520 Ausgaben. Rechnet man nun den Umsatz aus, kommt man auf 13.356 € an fehlenden Umsatz.

Wohl gemerkt, nur diese eine Torrentseite.

Würde man das auf alle Seiten hoch rechnen (das kann man leider nur schätzen), kann man durch aus eine 0 nochmal dranhängen. Das ist vorsichtig geschätzt!

Wir kämen also auf einen fehlenden Umsatz im Jahr von über 130.000 €.

Übrigens findet man auch diverse Sonderhefte auf den Seiten. Den Schaden kann man dann auch nochmal drauf rechnen. Du siehst es geht nicht mehr um Kleingeld. Aber davon abgesehen, ist der fehlende Umsatz, der durch den Auflagenrückgang resultiert, größer, als durch das Raubkopieren. 

Falls der/diejenigen PDF Ersteller mitlesen sollten. Wir reden über mögliche Schadenersatzforderungen. Ist es das Wert für ein 5€ Magazin einen lebenslangen Schuldenberg aufzuhäufen?


----------



## samoth (27. Februar 2010)

Du hast Recht, aber dem Ansatz steht die Frage gegenüber: Wer hätte von diesen Leuten hätte das Mag dann auch wirklich gekauft?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

Das lässt sich (leider) nicht messen. Aber so oder so schädigt es uns.


----------



## samoth (27. Februar 2010)

Ja, aber dann macht doch was dagegen - oder läuft das schon? Aber *jammert* nicht im Editorial und appelliert nicht an das schlechte Gewissen der Leser  bzw. stellt den anonymen Bösewicht nicht so nutzlos an den Pranger.

btw. Kümmert euch um die PDFs der alten Ausgaben!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2010)

samoth schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, aber dem Ansatz steht die Frage gegenüber: Wer hätte von diesen Leuten hätte das Mag dann auch wirklich gekauft?



Im Gegensatz zu illegalen Softwarekopien dürfte die Zahl derjenigen, die das Heft nur "ausprobieren" wollten, wohl bei 0 liegen. Demnach sollten alle Downloader am Inhalt interessiert sein, es könnte sich höchstens noch eine kleine Gruppe von Leuten darunter befinden, die nur in Interesse an 1-2 Artikeln haben, aber zu bequem sind, diese am Kiosk zu lesen.

Bezüglich des an-den-Pranger-stellens:
Da der Kopierer Abonnent ist, besteht zumindest die Möglichkeit, dass es ein kurzsichtiger "freie Informationen"-Fanatiker ist, der die ganze Sache "zum Wohle aller" durchzieht - und bei dem man durchaus mal darauf hinweisen könnte, dass er damit verhindert, dass (je nachdem, wie weit man Pokerclocks Zahl noch erhöhen muss), 1-10 weitere Redakteure an Umfang und Qualität des Heftes mitwirken können! Dieser Typ verursacht einen Schaden, für den man die PCGH-X printed selbst bei Verkaufszahlen 0 hätte weiterlaufen lassen können.
Ich denke zwar auch nicht, dass er sich dazu bewegen lässt, die Sache ganz aufzugeben - aber wenn er nicht gerade ein Mitarbeiter der Konkurrenz ist, der PCGH absichtlich das Wasser abgraben möchte, könnte er vielleicht wenigstens den Anstand haben, die Kopie am Wochenende nach Veröffentlichung online zu stellen und nicht am Wochenende davor.

Ich würde aber auch nicht auf Editoriale setzen, sondern nach einem Weg suchen, einige Abo-Chargen mit Markierungen auf Seiten rückverfolgen zu können. Wenn man nur 20 verschiedene Marker hat, sollte man innerhalb von 3-4 Ausgaben die schuldige Adresse eingekreist haben


----------



## mattinator (27. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde aber auch nicht auf Editoriale setzen, sondern nach einem Weg suchen, einige Abo-Chargen mit Markierungen auf Seiten rückverfolgen zu können. Wenn man nur 20 verschiedene Marker hat, sollte man innerhalb von 3-4 Ausgaben die schuldige Adresse eingekreist haben



Wenn es eine Straftat darstellt, hat die Redaktion ja auch wohl das Recht und (im Interesse der zahlenden Leser) auch die Pflicht, das Ganze zu unterbinden bzw. per Anzeige bei den entsprechenden Justizorganen unterbinden zu lassen.


----------



## Taitan (27. Februar 2010)

ach regt euch doch nicht so auf. In Afrika verhungern Kinder.


----------



## samoth (27. Februar 2010)

Ja, die haben Ihre Probleme und wir unsere


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

*@ Taitan*

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Februar 2010)

Vieleicht hätte man im Editorial noch auf das 3 Monate Testabo hinweißen können.


----------



## Arctosa (28. Februar 2010)

Ich würde gerne wissen wie viele Downloads von Abo Inhabern getätigt wurden,
es ist halt einfach praktischer die Hefte zusätzlich als PDF zu haben z.B. zum schnellerem 
Nachschlagen und als digitales Archiv. Wäre doch eine Interessante Zusatzoption fürs Abo.


----------



## samoth (28. Februar 2010)

Arctosa schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen wie viele Downloads von Abo Inhabern getätigt wurden,
> es ist halt einfach praktischer die Hefte zusätzlich als PDF zu haben z.B. zum schnellerem
> Nachschlagen und als digitales Archiv. Wäre doch eine Interessante Zusatzoption fürs Abo.



Darüber dachte ich auch schon nach. Mir ist es aber zu aufwendig, die einzelnen Ausgaben zusammenzusuchen und dann fehlen ja doch wieder unzählige, weil sie einfach nicht mehr als Download bereit gestellt werden.

Ich warte nach wie vor auf den konkreten Grund, warum kein Jahresarchiv (like c´t) zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann. Es geht doch sicher nicht nur den wenigen, die sich hier melden, so.


----------



## Schrotti (28. Februar 2010)

Höhere Preise aufgrund eines Raubkopierers werde ich sicher nicht zahlen.

Dann flattert die Kündigung ins Haus.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. März 2010)

Das wären dann bestimmt nur 20 Cent oder so. Das ist noch verschmerzbar. Deshalb würde ich nicht kündigen.


----------



## Chrno (1. März 2010)

So ne Jahres-DVD würde ich auch kaufen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Pokerclock bringt's auf einen Nenner. Der fehlende Umsatz - so sehr viele diese "kleinen" Zahlen müde belächeln mögen - wirkt sich unmittelbar auch auf die möglichen Mittel, die der Redaktion zur Verfügung stehen, aus. 

Sicherlich kann jetzt jeder pauschal in den Raum schmeißen:"Die bekommen doch eh genug Kohle und werden schon nicht am Knochen nagen", aber bei genauerer Betrachtung sollte offen gelegt werden, dass stets Fixkosten im Monat zu tilgen sind und die Druckerei auch Bares erwartet. So viel nur zum kleinen Teil der Kosten, die zu bewältigen sind.

Jeder größerer Betrag wirkt sich dann unmittelbar aus.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2010)

Jetzt mal ab von allem halte ich es persönlich für äußerst banane, wegen 3,99 €uro monatlich so einen Aufwand zu betreiben. An dem Heft hängen Existenzen. Anscheinend gibt es ja doch nicht "alles im Internet". Dann sollte aber auch jeder, der diese Infos haben möchte, auch den fairen Obolus dafür zahlen.

Cebittige Grüße von der Messe,
Raff


----------



## Equilibrium (2. März 2010)

Also ich habe auch lieber was in den Fingern zum lesen. 
Aber so ein Jahres Archiv in CD/DVD Form für Abo-Kunden am Ende des Jahres wär auch ein schönes schmankerl.


----------



## moe (2. März 2010)

ich finde das echt schade. 3,99€ sind doch jetzt nicht die welt.
pcgh ist ja nicht irgendeine zeitung, da steckt ja noch echtes wissen drin, nicht so wie bei *hust*computerbild*hust* z.b.

wie wärs denn, wenn ihr die pdf-version immer um einen monat verzögert rausbringt? dann würden die "raubkopierer" gezwungen werden, die print-version zu kaufen, oder einen monat zu warten. (ist jetzt nur so ne idee)

btw: wo gibts die pcgh eigentlich als pdf?

übrigens: schon mal dran gedacht, dass das auch einer aus der red sein *könnte*?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2010)

Die gibt's gar nicht (mehr) als PDF, zumindest nicht legal. Ergo scannt die irgendein "treuer Abonnent" mit viel falschem Fleiß ein und verbreitet sie im Netz. 

MfG,
Raff @ Cebit


----------



## windows (2. März 2010)

Ich find´s auch nicht ok, ich fand die Extended immer toll.
Wenn ihr jetzt sagen wir mal einen zusätzlichen Benchmark pro Ausgabe hättet hätte es sich schon gelohnt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2010)

würde auch sagen die abohefte nach und nach irgendwie zu markieren also zuerst bundesland dann regionen und dann städte usw.

aber macht das nicht mit einer nummer ändert etwas was keinem auffallen würde wenn ers nicht wüsste 
zb. bei einem bild den text unten unterschiedlich machen 
in einem artikel einmal den satzbau verändern
ein wort durch ein synonym tauschen

etwas was keinem schwein auffällt wenn er nicht jeden satz oder jedes wort mit einer kaufzeitschrift vergleicht


----------



## Pokerclock (2. März 2010)

Wer sagt, dass es so was nicht schon gibt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2010)

na dann viel glück hoffentlich schnappt ihr den


----------



## Equilibrium (2. März 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass es so was nicht schon gibt?


 

Na wer es jetzt liest, wird es jetzt garantiert wissen und evtl. eine aus dem Zeitschriftenladen holen und nachschauen. Diesem jemand wird es dann schon auffallen.

Dieser jemand wird auch diesen Thread bestimmt aufmerksam verfolgen, da auch er darauf bedacht ist  nicht aufzufallen.

Jetzt kommt bloß nicht auf den Trichter, dass ich es sein kann!


----------



## windows (2. März 2010)

Ich zitiere mich jetzt mal selber aus einem anderen Thread, allerdings auch von heute:


windows schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir ist grad spontan eine Idee gekommen:
> Jeder Abonnent der PCGH bekommt eine Nummer oder einen Nickname oder whatever.
> Mit dieser Nummer kannn er sich einloggen und eine Onlineausgabe auf seinem PC speichern.
> ...



Das könnte man auch mit den Printed Versionen machen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2010)

naja wenn die nummer oft und offensichtlich ist wird der die unkenntlich machen, weil wer sich den aufwand macht jede seite zu scannen der kann die nummer auch entfernen

boa das wäre mir viel zu blöd jede seite einzeln zu scannen


----------



## Equilibrium (2. März 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich jetzt mal selber aus einem anderen Thread, allerdings auch von heute:
> 
> 
> Das könnte man auch mit den Printed Versionen machen.


 
siehe einen Post über Dir! 

schon blöd, oder? derjenige wird dieses auch mitbekommen.


besser ist es das ganze nicht mal hier im Forum öffentlich kund zutun.
Macht es auf eure weise und niemand weiß was davon. Berücksichtigt nicht einmal die Vorschläge die hier gepostet wurden. Denn das alles kann auch dieser jemand mitlesen und und weiß bescheid.


----------



## windows (2. März 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> naja wenn die nummer oft und offensichtlich ist wird der die unkenntlich machen, weil wer sich den aufwand macht jede seite zu scannen der kann die nummer auch entfernen
> 
> boa das wäre mir viel zu blöd jede seite einzeln zu scannen


Wenn die Nummer aber über jedem cm klein geschrieben steht wird das nicht so einfach ohne die Ausgabe unlesbar zu machen.


----------



## mattinator (2. März 2010)

Ich will ja nicht darauf herumreiten, aber das Kopieren und Verbreiten per PDF verstößt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gegen das Urheberrechtsgesetz. Dann sollte die Redaktion / der Verlag auch Anzeige erstatten und die Feststellung der Täter, die Unterbindung der gesetzeswidrigen Verbreitung der Kopien sowie die Bestrafung der Täter den entsprechenden Justiz-Organen überlassen. Dafür sind sie ja schließlich da und werden auch von unseren Steuern dafür bezahlt. Warum sollten die (zahlenden) Leser nun noch zusätzlich für den so entstandenen Verlust des Verlages aufkommen ? Sollen sie sich das Geld doch von den Tätern per Schadensersatz-Klage holen !
Ich hatte diesen Ansatz bereits im Thema erwähnt und wundere mich schon, dass bisher niemand von der Redaktion auf diesen Weg eingegangen ist. Es ist überhaupt nicht Aufgabe der Redaktion oder des Verlages, den oder die Täter festzustellen, aber initiieren sollten sie schon entsprechende Maßnahmen.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ab von allem halte ich es persönlich  für äußerst banane, wegen 3,99 €uro monatlich so einen Aufwand zu  betreiben. An dem Heft hängen Existenzen. Anscheinend gibt es ja doch  nicht "alles im Internet". Dann sollte aber auch jeder, der diese Infos  haben möchte, auch den fairen Obolus dafür zahlen.



Wo ist es fair, wenn die zahlenden Leser die Verluste durch Raubkopierer  durch die Erhöhung des Preises mitbezahlen ? Was soll das Argument "An dem Heft hängen Existenzen" ? Das kann jeder von seinem Job sagen und trotzdem steigen die persönlichen Ausgaben (ein Bsp. zusätzliche Kassenbeiträge), meistens ohne den entsprechenden Einkommensausgleich. Das Dumme an unserer "Solidargemeinschaft" ist nur, dass immer mehr nicht die Schwachen und Armen von den besser Verdienenden unterstützt werden, sondern die Profite der großen Konzerne (Pharma etc.) immer mehr wachsen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2010)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Na wer es jetzt liest, wird es jetzt garantiert wissen und evtl. eine aus dem Zeitschriftenladen holen und nachschauen. Diesem jemand wird es dann schon auffallen.



Das würde ihn ja schon mal dazu zwingen, die Online-Veröffentlichung bis nach dem Verkaufsstart zu verschieben 
Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er zudem berufstätig oder zumindest schulpflichtig ist, könnte PCGH eine ganze Woche gewinnen, weil er erst ein Wochenende später die Zeit hat, mit der Arbeit zu beginnen. (und ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass man eine reelle Chance hat, einen kleinen Unterschied im ganzen Heft zu finden. Abgesehen davon, dass nichts dagegen spricht, die gleiche Version auch an Kioske zu liefern  )


----------



## Hackman (10. März 2010)

Na hoffentlich kommen sie nicht auf die Idee, so wie die Musikindustrie alle Torrent-Downloader abzumahnen. Da sind sicher einige dabei, die erst durch Thilo's "Werbung" neugierig geworden sind, und das Edititoial wie immer in ihrem legal erworbenen Heft gelesen haben...
Ich konnte gerade noch so widerstehen 
Und schließe mich hier mal der forderung nach einem Kauf- oder abonnierbaren Heftarchiv an! Das wär top, musste mich nämlich aus Platzgründen von den meisten alten Heften trennen, und es gibt doch genug Artikel, die immer noch ihren Wert haben.


----------



## Rotax (10. März 2010)

Ich hoffe doch mal dass der Verlag wenigstens eine Anzeige gegen die offensichtlichen Uploader erstattet hat und anschließend auf Schadensersatz klagt.
Weil garnichts unternehmen wäre dem ehrlichen Kunden gegenüber unfair.

Wie man die Uploader eventuell herausfinden könnte:

auf google gehen, site:boerse.bz pc games hardware eingeben und schon hat man einige vor sich. Die Staatsanwaltschaft kann den Uploader nun im Normalfall anhand der IP Adresse herausfinden, inwieweit das bei solchen Seiten letztendlich auch wirklich klappt weiss ich aber nicht, wahrscheinlich siehts aber schlecht aus.

Dennoch, alleine schon die Tatsache dass man hinterher ist wird viele vom uploaden fernhalten - habe gerade einen Thread auf boerse.bz gesehen wo einer schon gesagt hat wegen der Ansprache im Editorial unterlässt er es künftig.

Edit: Auf die schnelle habe ich noch rausgefunden dass einige unter gleichem Namen hier im Forum angemeldet sind, da sollte man dann doch relativ leicht an deren IP kommen.

Wäre ich der Verlag würde ich mich einfach kurz auf den einschlägigen Seiten registrieren und in die entsprechenden Threads reinschreiben, dass alle Up- und Downloader strafrechtlich verfolgt werden, das zeigt sicher Wirkung bei den meisten.


----------



## Yumsa (18. März 2010)

*Definition für Raub*

  Raub ist nach deutschem Strafrecht die Wegnahme einer fremden beweglichen Sache durch Gewalt gegen eine Person oder unter Androhung einer gegenwärtigen Gefahr für Leib und Leben mit der Absicht, die Sache sich oder einen Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen, § 249 Strafgesetzbuch. Es handelt sich damit entweder um ein aus Diebstahl und Körperverletzung oder um ein aus Diebstahl und Nötigung zusammengesetztes Delikt.


*Definition für Diebstahl*

  Diebstahl ist eine gegen fremdes Eigentum gerichtete Straftat. Welches Verhalten sich im konkreten Einzelfall als Diebstahl darstellt, bestimmt sich nach den Tatbestandsmerkmalen der jeweiligen nationalen Strafrechtsnorm, so etwa § 242 Strafgesetzbuch-Deutschland oder § 127 Strafgesetzbuch-Österreich. Krankhaften Diebstahl nennt man Kleptomanie. 


*Definition für Urheberrecht*

      Als Urheberrecht bezeichnet man das ausschließliche Recht eines Urhebers an seinem Werk.    



Die Musik- und Filmindustrie, sowie die Print Industrie gibt sich Mühe, die Leute, die die Urheberrechte nicht achten als "Verbrecher" oder "Raubkopierer" darzustellen. Das ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Die Verletzung von Urheberrechten wäre ein Vergehen kein "Verbrechen".


Noch nie ist ein "Raubkopierer" wegen Raub verurteilt worden, nur wegen Diebstahl und Urheberrechts Verletzung.

*Juristensprache
*

Das Wort Raubkopie oder Raubkopierer gibt es in keinem deutschen Gesetzestext. Es stammt von den Rechteinhabern und -verwertern, die es mit *massiven Werbekampagnen in den letzten Jahren* beworben haben. Damit wollten sie natürlich dramatisieren, was ihnen auch gelungen ist. Das illegale Kopieren wird von vielen nicht mehr als Kavaliersdelikt angesehen.
Natürlich kann man bei diesem Tatbestand nicht wirklich von Raub sprechen. *Weder wird dem Künstler hier das Original entwendet*, noch wird ihm dabei Gewalt angetan oder angedroht - was der juristischen Definition des Raubs entsprechen würde.



Vieleicht auch mal hier schauen :
Diebstahl ? Wikipedia
Raub ? Wikipedia
Deutsches Urheberrecht ? Wikipedia
Raubkopie ? Wikipedia

Besser und ausführlicher, aber nur wenn man es versteht, sind die Gesetzbücher. Das Wort Raubkopierer ist ein "Modewort" und hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Es eignet sich bestens dafür Hetze zu betreiben. Diese Falschworterei ist zum k*******.

Merkwürdig ist auch, das sogenannte "Raubkopierer" höhere Strafen bekommen als Vergewaltiger und Kinderf*****, die Opfer allerdiings haben lebenslänglich. Das liegt daran, das Bestitz höher eingestufft wird als das Leben selbst.

Mich stören alle illegalen Vergehen, auch Diebstahl von Software und Eure Printausgabe, weil wir, die Rechtens leben darunter leiden.

Licht und Sonne für jene, die Ehrlich sind
Yumsa, Krieger des Lichts


----------



## Pokerclock (18. März 2010)

Yumsa schrieb:


> Die Verletzung von Urheberrechten wäre ein Vergehen kein "Verbrechen".
> 
> Yumsa, Krieger des Lichts



Tja, Krieger des Lichts, egal ob es jetzt Verbrechen oder Vergehen heißt, für die "ohne Einwilligung für die Vervielfältigung und/oder Verbreitung eines urheberrechtlich geschützten Werkes erstellte, digitale oder auf Papier gebundene Kopie" (im Volksmund "Raubkopie" genannt), gibt es dennoch bis zu drei Jahre. 

Es wird demjenigen wohl egal sein, ob er wegen einem Vergehen oder eines Verbrechens in den Knast muss.


----------



## GxGamer (18. März 2010)

Solange ich die PCGH nicht online aktivieren oder mit dem Internet verbunden sein muss, um das Heft aufschlagen zu können, werde ich es auch weiter kaufen wie es sich gehört. Das ist mir das Heft schon wert.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (18. März 2010)

Warum zahlt ein Abonennt seinen beitrag und stellt dann die Zeitung ins Netz? 
Der hat doch gar nichts davon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es wird demjenigen wohl egal sein, ob er wegen einem Vergehen oder eines Verbrechens in den Knast muss.


 
Ich zweifel mal sehr stark an, dass er deswegen in den Knast muss.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. März 2010)

Zumindest die Prozesskosten darf er zahlen + Geldstrafe. Das tut so manchen mehr Weh, als jede Haftstrafe, die in den meisten Fällen ohnehin zur Bewährung ausgesetzt wird.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. März 2010)

Wenn er nicht zahlt kommt er auch für eine gewisse Zeit in den Knast bis der Geldbetrag abgesessen ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

Ich tippe mal eher, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellt.


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal eher, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellt.



Das wäre angesicht des Editorials von Thilo in der PCGH Print 04/2010 dann doch schon eher peinlich für die Redaktion, da sie ja wegen dieser "Geringfügigkeit" evtl. die Preise erhöhen "müssen". Wie soll ich die "Finanzkrise" der Zeitung dann eigenlich im Zusammenhang mit dieser News verstehen: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige] - PCGH, Studentenabo, Abo, Abonnement ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

Na ja, erstens müsste man denjenigen erst mal ermitteln. Wenn sich dann noch rausstellen sollte, dass er gerade mal ein paar Hefte als PDF hochgeladen hat, dann ist das eben eine Geringfügigkeit. Die Tat steht in keinen Verhältnis zum Aufwand einer Verhandlung und möglichen Revision. Also wird der Staatsanwalt sagen: Lohnt nicht


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

Yumsa schrieb:


> ---




Haargenau das selbe habe ich von Raubkopierern () in meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört. Die sagen das nur um ihr eigenes Gewissen zu beruhigen und sich trotzdem als Schuldloser hinzustellen, sie verspoten das Wort "Raubkopierer", sagen das wär kein Diebstahl weil sie nur eine Kopie machen, es würde niemandem Schaden usw. .... Daraus könnte ich bei dir jetzt was schließen, aber dann bist du mir bestimmt Böse.

(Mein Schatz ... Mein Schatz ... sie wollen es uns wegnehmen ... was hab ich je Böses getan ... hab nicht raubkopiert ... ist kein Diebstahl .... GAH.)

Btw. finde ich es eine Frechheit, die PCGH bei Tauschbörsen anzubieten. Wie kann man wegen den paar Kröten die so ein Heft kostet, so einen Aufstand machen und es sich lieber sozusagen for free holen?


----------



## windows (20. März 2010)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Warum zahlt ein Abonennt seinen beitrag und stellt dann die Zeitung ins Netz?
> Der hat doch gar nichts davon.


Vllt. meint er das ist sozial?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. März 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Vllt. meint er das ist sozial?



Ja, vermutlich denkt er, damit der Welt etwas Gutes zu tun, weil er sie partiell von der schrecklichen Geißel des Bezahlens (aka "Eine hand wäscht die andere") befreit. Dumm nur, dass das einem Schuss ins eigene Bein gleichkommt. Ohne Verkäufe kein Heft.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## jobo (23. März 2010)

Gut Frage! Es gibt immer und überall Idioten und möglicherweise macht der oder die jenige dass nur damit er /sie irgendiwie was macht das andern nützen könnte(fragt sich bloß wem...). Vielleicht hat der/die auch nix besseres zu tun. Kann auch sein dass es mehrere sind. Es könnte sogar sein, dass der/die die gescannten Hefte auf Cd brennt und andern günstig verkauft. Kling absurd, ich weiß. Wenn 10 Leute z.b. für 2€ ne kopierte Version kaufen sind es dann so 15€ gewinn. Man weiß ja nie wie viel Leuten Geld wert ist und was die dafür machen. 

Grundsätzlich ist das ein rießen Sauerei. Das sollte man anzeigen!!! 
Es kann JEDER hier sein!!!


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2010)

jobo schrieb:


> Gut Frage! Es gibt immer und überall Idioten und möglicherweise macht der oder die jenige dass nur damit er /sie irgendiwie was macht das andern nützen könnte(fragt sich bloß wem...). Vielleicht hat der/die auch nix besseres zu tun. Kann auch sein dass es mehrere sind. Es könnte sogar sein, dass der/die die gescannten Hefte auf Cd brennt und andern günstig verkauft. Kling absurd, ich weiß. Wenn 10 Leute z.b. für 2€ ne kopierte Version kaufen sind es dann so 15€ gewinn. Man weiß ja nie wie viel Leuten Geld wert ist und was die dafür machen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist das ein rießen Sauerei. Das sollte man anzeigen!!!
> Es kann JEDER hier sein!!!


 
Stimmt, anzeigen sollte man das wirklich...

Die Frage ist ob man die Herkunft der PDF zurückverfolgen könnte....


----------



## Alriin (23. März 2010)

jobo schrieb:


> Es kann JEDER hier sein!!!



Ich nicht.


----------



## windows (23. März 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, vermutlich denkt er, damit der Welt etwas Gutes zu tun, weil er sie partiell von der schrecklichen Geißel des Bezahlens (aka "Eine hand wäscht die andere") befreit. Dumm nur, dass das einem Schuss ins eigene Bein gleichkommt. Ohne Verkäufe kein Heft.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Genau das meinte ich.



Alriin schrieb:


> Ich nicht.


Du bist es!

MFG
windows


----------



## jayzee1980 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin es auch nicht!   Habe gerade das Abo für das Jahr 2011 verlängert. 

Reicht das als Beweis?


----------



## samoth (26. Oktober 2010)

jayzee1980 schrieb:


> Reicht das als Beweis?



 Sicher nicht! Jetzt musst du ja nur nicht mehr zum Händler laufen und kannst es noch schneller einscannen


----------



## samoth (30. Oktober 2010)

Unser eines Problem hat sich gelöst: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-12-2010-a.html#post2350582


----------

